
The “RRRR Theorem” - LeozMaxwell
&quot;Return, risk, reputation, realisation&quot;.<p>After all this effort and you still can&#x27;t find a sucker to take the hit, look around the table for the poker theorem.<p>&quot;If you can&#x27;t find the sucker in 30 minutes after sitting at the table, the sucker is you&quot;.
======
LeozMaxwell
Tell me what you think.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I think I can't tell what your actual point is. Could you be somewhat more
explicit?

